# Dirt-Park Gemünden



## Sebastian_2 (18. Juli 2011)

Wollte mal hören wie es mit dem dirt park in gemünden aussieht?! hab da mal was ind er zeitung gelesen letztens....
hat vllt jmd bilder?


----------



## bernd e (18. Juli 2011)

war zur Bauzeit 2x dort, 1x fast zu Beginn und beim 2x ca. 1 Monat vor Eröffnung. Den Finalen Zustand kenn ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_2 (18. Juli 2011)

geht da auch was in richtung 4x? wäre vllt interresant für mich zum trainieren......


----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2011)

Glaube nicht, da ist der Platz etwas eng. Wenn du das Bild in der Zeitung von der Eröffnung anschaust, da ist der Starthügel mit dem ersten Sprung abgebildet. So ist der weitere Verlauf auch. Bitte nicht auf meine Aussage festnageln, hab es fertig noch nicht gesehen. Aber mach es doch so wie ich es bisher gemacht habe: setz dich aufs Bike, fahr hin und schau es an , ist auch Training


----------



## Sebastian_2 (19. Juli 2011)

ja ich werd in den nächsten tagen ma vorbeischauen, ma sehn ob ich das mit meinem downhillbock auch schaffe  mein pitch is leider im moment kaputt -.- wenns nix is, gibts ja in gemünden auch noch ein paar trails  trotzdem danke für die info


----------



## bernd e (20. Juli 2011)

Mit´m DH ist das eine sportliche Aufgabe  Aber ich denke das die Dirtline nicht wirklich was für n DH ist, eher ein Dirt-HT oder BMX, evtl. auch noch ein Trail-/AM-Fully. Ist dir bekannt wo in Gemünne die Strecke ist?

Als Dirt-Park kann man das auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Das ist ein ehemaliger Spielplatz ca. 20x50 Meter im Wohngebiet Richtung Gräfendorf raus, hinter den Mainfränkischen Werkstätten.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (20. Juli 2011)

Ja ich würde mir es auch nur mal anschauen  ja ich weiß wo das so uuuuungefähr ist....naja mal sehen Vllt fährt meine mum mich auch raus  aber ich finde wenigstens tut sich mal hier was in richtung mtb....und wenn es nur ein kleiner dirtpark ist


----------



## Dirt-Markus (10. August 2011)

Servus 

hat da jemand genauere infos über die Gegegebenheiten und den Zustand, lohnt sich das da mal vorbeizuschaun?

danke


----------



## bernd e (10. August 2011)

Ich war wie schon geschrieben, länger nicht mehr dort. Das Bild in der Tagespresse von der Eröffnung hat nicht schlecht ausgeschaut und das was ich im unvollendeten Zustand sah, war mit Potential. Allerdings ist die Fläche eher klein und könnte schnell uninteressant werden.
Übernächste Woche will ich eh mal in die Richtung, evtl. schau ich mir das mal an.


----------

